# living together (help)



## aidey07 (Jul 31, 2008)

can macaws live with cockatiels and kakarikis help me


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/bird-chat/11048-living-together.html


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*now what thread are we replying to,  seems u have to threads going virtualy the same, and my answer would be NO! little birds with bigger ones dont go together to well surely common sense should frevail here???*,


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi,
my kakarikis, has she own cage, we have had her for around 2-3 months now. we have a 15yr old cockateil, and a lurcher,6 yrs old although we have had him for 4yrs. check my profile to see how well they all get on. my cockateil has his own cage, but they do share cages whenever they want, they get on exceptionally well together, maybe because they have their own space and can interact whenever they want, as opposed to being stuck in the cage together all the time. anyhoo hopes this helps. maybe i'm just lucky with the pets that i have. kakarikis laid her 1st eggs not long after we had her, so she must be feeling comfortable. ttfn f.b.l


----------

